# The new Bond film



## Vivjen (Oct 23, 2015)

The new Bond is released on Monday....some are saying it is the best ever.
Daniel Craig appears to be a good Bond....he is on Graham Norton now....will anybody see it...does anybody care?!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

I would like to see it. I have enjoyed Daniel Craig as Bond. He brings a grittiness to the character that is appealing.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 23, 2015)

This one is supposed to have a few jokes in it too...hooray!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

A comedic twist, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 23, 2015)

Sam Smith too....he has just sung Writing on the wall, on Graham Norton.
Sometimes it all happens here!


----------



## Misty (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd like to see the Spectre movie too. At first when it was announced Daniel Craig would be the new James Bond, there was alot of grumbling, and he proved himself to be a really good pick. The movie trailers look exciting. Looks like this will be his last year as Bond, since in a recent interview he said he would rather break glass and slash his wrists than do another James Bond movie.

Oops, yesterday he said he might do another Bond movie.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 24, 2015)

I like Craig - as Shal said he has a grittiness that reflects the original character, which has been absent from the movie Bonds for a long time.

I hope there isn't too much comedy in this one - I'd hate to see it turn into the travesties that some of the Roger Moore ones were.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2015)

Bond, through the times!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm in a minority I guess. I've never been a Bond movie fan.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2015)

Isn't it Time We Had a Female James Bond?
http://www.xojane.com/entertainment/bond-jane-bond


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 25, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Isn't it Time We Had a Female James Bond?
> http://www.xojane.com/entertainment/bond-jane-bond


But then we wouldn't have Daniel Craig to look at, or Sean Connery in his youth...or.....


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> But then we wouldn't have Daniel Craig to look at, or Sean Connery in his youth...or.....


........exactly!


----------

